# Goose poop



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Mods: Please feel free to move this thread if it's in the wrong forum. Thanks.

I have on field which is constantly occupied by a lock of non-migratory Canada geese. As you can imagine, the waste they leave behind is,,,,, plentiful to say the least.
Is goose poop a bad fertilizer for hay grass over the winter?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Bad fertilizer?... or too much/too hot. That is the question...?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I mean will it make good fertilizer for the ground so it'll grow more hay?
I cant see why it wouldn't, but.....


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a guess but cannot see why not if chicken s#it is good! I understand you now sorry I have a thick skull mostly Martin


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder how different it is then the turkey manure we have spread that did ok for our grass hay? At least it is all natural. Aren't there goose hunters just begging to set up a blind there?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

They should not hurt a thing but if you want, a shotgun shell is the answer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Depends what kind of ration they are on







Hotter the ration the better the poopy._


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think they just kind of peck at stuff on the ground. Poop looks green....
It's funny because the field they hang out on seems to produce the most lush hay.

As I was driving home, I wondered if it's be smart to spread cracked corn on the other fields and get a big ol flock of 'em crappin all over those fields, too!!! lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> I wonder how different it is then the turkey manure we have spread that did ok for our grass hay? At least it is all natural. Aren't there goose hunters just begging to set up a blind there?


Yeah, sure are but dont want 'em around if they're gonna shoot at m and chase them away...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We get them too in the fall. Fields get too slippery to walk safely in parts. For the most part they seem to be eating the grass and depositing in close position. Not sure if there is a net gain.


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw a similar post on ag talk. People were worried about weed seed being transferred. If its a hayfield then there is no worries. No cultivation, not much chance for the seed to just miraculously spread. Let them poop!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure about the fertilizer value, I do know in the spring depending how soon we get beans planted and when the big migration is they wreak havoc on a bean stand. Damn geese walk down the row and pull the beans out of the ground just as they break thru.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

SHOOT the bastards!!!!!!! They have very inefficent digestive tracks and eat and sh*t about 10lbs of grass a day. Never stop. 100's show up here in fall and start mowing it down to a putting green. Really like orchard grass. I try and leave mine about 8 inches high for winter. Firm beliver in shoot and release. It's your grass they are running through themselves so no gain in nutrients.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Geese are highly intelligent....especially the Canadian variety. Take a small caliber rifle like a .17 or .22 magnum and dispatch 1 or 2. They will not forget or comeback. You will have to do this to each flock that is not present when shooting. I have to do this once every couple of years as the resident flocks along the river like to feed in the river bottoms. I had to do this last spring on seedling alfalfa....the RR varieties are too expensive to be crapped out by a marauding flock of geese. Canadian Geese taste terrible....they are called flying carp in this part of the country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hate the damn things.
Sound like an amateur trying to play the bagpipes all day long, too....
I grew up on a small farm with a pond. I remember bieng about 8 yrs old and happening on a nest, Damn goose came at me wings flappin and bit me!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The geese used to just migrate threw here.But now Pheasents Forever,Fish & Game,DNR have bought up alot of poorer farms and turned them back into hunting areas.So now we have local canadians that nest here.They LOVE soybeans.They will eat off a couple acres on the edge of the managment areas.

It's crazy the $ they spent on these areas just so few hunters from the cities can come down on a few weekends to shoot a few birds.It has taken alot of pasture out of production.It also takes the property off the tax roll so they have to raise the taxes on everyone else in the county.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Vol said:


> Geese are highly intelligent....especially the Canadian variety. Take a small caliber rifle like a .17 or .22 magnum and dispatch 1 or 2. They will not forget or comeback. You will have to do this to each flock that is not present when shooting. I have to do this once every couple of years as the resident flocks along the river like to feed in the river bottoms. I had to do this last spring on seedling alfalfa....the RR varieties are too expensive to be crapped out by a marauding flock of geese. Canadian Geese taste terrible....they are called flying carp in this part of the country.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Taste depends on how you cook & prepare them. I breast them out and throw the rest away. The breast is excellent for beef stew.

Just be carefull if you decide to shoot them. Legally they may not be in season in your area. If they are you more then likely need a state license, federal duck stamp, and possible a state duck stamp. In Ohio at least they hit you pretty hard if you are caught poaching them. It isn't like shooting woodchucks, or other vermin.

I agree though, a .17 HMR with a ballistic tips works wonders.Just head shoot them if you want the breasts, body shoot if you dont.And did I mention don't get caught.


----------

